# military style watches



## 525 (Dec 17, 2008)

hey all im after a simple military style watch and havent found many under $300 that are clean looking.. here's two i like

*SNX431*

*Marathon Basic Field Watch*


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

You'll never go wrong buying a Seiko! :-! Good luck with your search.


----------



## 525 (Dec 17, 2008)

Doug507 said:


> You'll never go wrong buying a Seiko! :-! Good luck with your search.


Yeh I've owned a seiko 5 in the last and i wasnt disappointed..

anyone got model recommendation for miltary watches sub 500?


----------



## bjp (Jul 6, 2008)

You can buy seikos all day long for under 5 notes. Sounds like you're aiming for what would currently be considered a small watch (though normal man's size by historical standards). 

The Seiko SNK series would get my nod ahead of the Marathons, just because of the case design and water resistance (Seiko is stronger in both regards). Plus, you get an automatic movement, which is infinitely cooler than a basic quartz movement, any day of the week. I've got one of the seikos now, and I've got a Yobokies modded SNK on its way. By the way, if you want a look different from the ones Seiko offers, contact Harold (Harold = yobokies, see posts on the sales forums here and at MWR). He's got gobs of dials and handset combinations. My incoming SNK is going to look sorta like a Sinn 656.

If you are not strictly looking for a watch in the +/- 35mm range, you could easily pick up a gently used SAR for less than 500 bucks. Take a look at the sales forums. Be a little patient, and you'll come across a really nice example for under $450, I'm sure. If you've not handled one of the SAR variations, they're champs! I've (currently) got two, and I love 'em.

ben


----------



## 525 (Dec 17, 2008)

I want something a bit different I find most seiko watches too busy. I like something simple like the Field Basic.


----------



## pasfreak (Jun 20, 2008)

Are you looking at the Maraglo version or the Tritium?
Tritium is well worth the extra $25. I own one and TBH it is probably the most reliable watch I own. I have a Seiko BM with a 7s26 but it just broke so I have lost a little faith in mechs... and I have been wearing my Marathon field for a while. It is very comfortable and light on a nylon strap and won't let you down. Mine has gone to Laos on a 2 week motorcycle trip, it has been through water, mud, asphalt, etc and has held up fine. More so it is much more accurate (as it is a quartz) than a mech mov't.
I do like mechanicals, I have to say that the Seiko is a good choice- I love the styling of the hands/dial (I would get the black though), and I have heard the seiko might have a see-through case back.

The marathon has fixed lugs (which can either be a deal maker or a deal breaker) compared to the Seiko's spring bars.

Either way you won't be disappointed. If I got either one of them though, I would probably buy a spare band from Maratac in a different color just to change it up. I got an OD 16mm for my Marathon and I like it much more than the black that came with it.

If it were me I would get the Marathon just because of the tritium, but if it were Maraglo vs the Seiko, I'd go seiko just because it is a mech. and has a steel case.


----------



## coredump00 (Mar 21, 2008)

525 said:


> I want something a bit different I find most seiko watches too busy. I like something simple like the Field Basic.


You might want to have a look at the Sandy P650 clones from Traser (sterile dial) or Luminox.










More pics, My review of the Traser P6500

Hope this helps.


----------



## 525 (Dec 17, 2008)

thanks for that great reply but that watch looks too busy and not very pretty.. keep the recommendations coming please!


----------



## bjp (Jul 6, 2008)

here's my snk mod from Harol (Yobokies). This one's not too busy, eh?
(pic is Harold's....I don't have the watch, yet)










ben


----------



## 525 (Dec 17, 2008)

whats the name of that watch and price? looks great!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

That's one sharp looking military/industrial watch! I like it a lot! And it's old school big! Just say no to tuna cans on wrists.


----------



## aliasrichmond (Dec 9, 2007)

CWC, Precista


----------



## 525 (Dec 17, 2008)

aliasrichmond said:


> CWC, Precista


cant find it on ebay anywhere.


----------



## scuttle (Dec 15, 2008)

First off, if you haven't bought a mechanical watch before, be aware that they need regular servicing - Seikos less so than anything else, maybe, but the need is still there. They might or might not be "cooler", according to taste - that's subjective; a $100 servicing bill every four years isn't!

A lot of real military service watches have user serviceable battery hatches, so you can just pop a battery in yourself. Beside the obvious example of Marathon, you might want to look at the British/Nato G10 spec watches. These are made by CWC, MWC, and Pulsar. CWC's are said to be much the best and Pulsars the worst. There are standard and trititm vial versions available. UK ebay might be a good place to look. They look like


----------



## 525 (Dec 17, 2008)

i dont know if ebay links are allowed here if they are not allowed - sorry!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CWC-G10-Briti...14&_trkparms=72:1298|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

looks great.. if it's got markings does that mean that it was made for the sole purpose of military and that its just surplus?


----------



## scuttle (Dec 15, 2008)

525 said:


> cant find it on ebay anywhere.


Check ebay UK for CWCs. There are a fair few of them; you might find other styles as well as the G10. Check for MWCs as well.


----------



## scuttle (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh - three other options:

- Chinese Alpha mechanicals, typically $50-80, lots of military style watches, and excellent reviews like https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=214301. Poor lume, if that matters, but could be fixed by a re-lumer. The site is www.alpha-watch.com

- Very, very cheap, and might share the quality problems of the Pulsar G10, but a good match for your description otherwise, Lorus "Military" watches - again look on UK ebay.

- Not cheap, but probably good value if you want something really nice: Westcoast Time are an excellent military watch specialist.

http://www.westcoastime.com/milmilinwatp.html

eg


----------



## Loddonite (Jun 15, 2008)

525 said:


> i dont know if ebay links are allowed here if they are not allowed - sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Full information available all over the pil/mil (pilot and military) forum but... my understanding - no doubt will be corrected in the next few posts....

CWC is the Cabot Watch Company - official suppliers to UK armed forces - but, I've read, lower ranks do not buy them, preferring G-Shocks like the rest of the world, or MWC (Military Watch Company). CWC and MWC have a feud going on so this is my uninformed reading of the situation.
Precista was a supplier of watches to the UK military until it ceased trading a few years ago. The name was bought by a chap called Eddie who now has a line of good, plain watches, similar in look to classic UK military watches, albeit brought up to date with regard to movements, water resistance and bang-for-buck.
MWC have their own website.
CWC are sold out of Silvermans, a general military equipment company/website.
Precista are sold exclusively on the Timefactors website.

For what it's worth I'd go the Precista route (and I have - proud owner of a PRS-53).

Good watch hunting.


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

aliasrichmond said:


> CWC, Precista


For Precista, check out www.timefactors.com . Much recommended. :-!


----------



## tflhund (Nov 5, 2008)

Perhaps this under $500 might suit you. Found this one for $350 on close-out...


----------



## mike_123850 (Jun 4, 2006)

How about a Citizen Eco-Drive BM6400? 5 year warranty, water resistant to 200M, screw down crown, screw in case back, mineral glass crystal, excellent lume, about 41mm diameter without the crown. It runs +/- $100.00 with canvas strap or +/- $150.00 with the stainless steel bracelet.

Here's mine, though I had it glass bead blasted by Duarte (NEWW). I wear it on a 22mm Maratac Nato, even though the watch lug width is actually 21mm. The 22mm fits fine and dandy.



















Mike


----------



## Strela (Apr 30, 2005)

*That is a great looking dial and hands on that Seiko*

:-!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Another bump for the Traser


----------



## boswell (Mar 22, 2008)

This is the G10SL PVD MKV self luminous Tritium - approx £100 and about as good as it gets for the purpose. Very tough steel case and easy battery change via hatch if required and fantastic lume which doesn't require silly torchlight shining on the watch to get it to lume for an hour if your lucky.








You could always go for an Uzi which is even cheaper at about £50, also Tritium tubes for great lume (interestingly it has better water resistance) - its case is resin with no battery hatch and the crystal is not as tough.
They are both VERY clear in poor light or total darkness. Also I used prefer Nato straps which are pretty well impervious to anything. Many fancy rubber ones fall apart after prolonged sweat and skin and/or oils contact - which is no use at all.


----------



## scuttle (Dec 15, 2008)

I opted for the Uzi (which only has four trit face markers but dosn't need anymore btw) a couple of years ago after hearing the build quality of Luminox's wasn't what it use to be. It looks great on a Nato strap, and is the only beater watch I haven't managed to kill that isn't a G-Shock. The face might be too busy for the OP, though. And I wish that it didn't have the horrible Uzi badge on the face - it would look great sterile. Terrific watch for £40.

Boswell - its not surprising the G10 has very limited water resistance; it's the price of that user serviceable battery and the associated little hatch.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

this one looks fantastic! |>



bjp said:


> here's my snk mod from Harol (Yobokies). This one's not too busy, eh?
> (pic is Harold's....I don't have the watch, yet)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boswell (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Scuttle.
The G10 I note comes in a whole load of variants these days - some without the battery hatch, so I assume the water resistance is improved as a result. I've never had a problem water wise and I took this one to the Antarctic and it was perfect (and boy did it get wet and cold - as I did!!).
I do however, love the little Uzi and yes it would be neater without the logo....but for this price I agree absolutely - not a lot to beat it....
I also have a Traser Big Date, a more expensive watch altogether - but VERY, VERY good quality.
Happy Christmas.


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Traser Commander 100 (Ti)
Traser Commander (Ti)
Traser Blue Supersport Chrono
Luminox 3001
I own all of these & wish I had anyone one of these in "The Nam" in 68 - 69 with a Nato Strap.


















This is wearing a Blue Nato now


----------



## scuttle (Dec 15, 2008)

boswell said:


> Hi Scuttle.
> The G10 I note comes in a whole load of variants these days - some without the battery hatch, so I assume the water resistance is improved as a result.


You'd think so. Come to think of it, battery life should be so long these days getting rid of the hatch would make sense.



> I've never had a problem water wise and I took this one to the Antarctic and it was perfect (and boy did it get wet and cold - as I did!!).
> I do however, love the little Uzi and yes it would be neater without the logo....but for this price I agree absolutely - not a lot to beat it....


The Uzi is a tough little beast and amazingly cheap. I put mine on a Nato.



> I also have a Traser Big Date, a more expensive watch altogether - but VERY, VERY good quality.
> Happy Christmas.


Yes, you do still hear that a lot of people are very happy with Trasers, although there have been horror stories too. Maybe QC is letting more bad watches out, or was for a time, while the good ones are as good as ever?

Happy Christmas to you too!


----------



## scuttle (Dec 15, 2008)

This thread has me almost convinced that I should buy a G10 myself, so I did some extra digging: MWC - as opposed to CWC - has a somewhat controversial reputation. Eg http://www.mwrforum.net/forums/showthread.php?t=9478 and https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=35024

Reliability and value are arguable, and MWC's claim of real military heritage very dubious, if that matters. Given the OP's budget I'd pay extra for a CWC G10 if he goes that route. Or, possibly even better, the Precista at

http://www.timefactors.com/precista.htm










Several other of the Precistas might fit the OP's requirements too, and their reputation for quality seems very high indeed.


----------



## ivanx (Mar 23, 2008)

tflhund said:


> Perhaps this under $500 might suit you. Found this one for $350 on close-out...


what is a diameter of this watch?

thx ivan


----------



## neveronmonday (May 15, 2007)

If you don't mind quartz, Wenger makes some very affordable military style watches....


----------



## DiverDoc (Mar 9, 2008)

525 said:


> hey all im after a simple military style watch and havent found many under $300 that are clean looking.. here's two i like
> 
> *SNX431*
> 
> *Marathon Basic Field Watch*


Have you looked at these Seikos?









SGD453









SNX425









SNXA07

Or Citizen Military Models:
















BM6400-18E BM8180-03E

I'm kinda partial to Hamilton for the historical aspect. You can get one with a quartz movement for under around $75 or hand-wind for $230.









If you want to go really retro, Orvis has some cool watches:
















Ray Wong also sells some decent looking mil-type watches. The quartz models have a low-end ETA 804.114 movement. I bought one, and am swapping the movement for an ETA 955.412. His automatics are listed as either Miyota or ETA 2824-2 movements (some on this forum have opened them up and have verified the movements).

Regards,
Tim


----------



## videocrew (Nov 22, 2008)

ivanx said:


> what is a diameter of this watch?
> 
> thx ivan


44mm


----------



## RyanV (Dec 31, 2008)

*Hamilton gets my vote*

Tough, historical, and inexpensive (Khaki III quartz)


----------



## afn33 (Jan 7, 2009)

scuttle said:


> First off, if you haven't bought a mechanical watch before, be aware that they need regular servicing - Seikos less so than anything else, maybe, but the need is still there. They might or might not be "cooler", according to taste - that's subjective; a $100 servicing bill every four years isn't!
> 
> A lot of real military service watches have user serviceable battery hatches, so you can just pop a battery in yourself. Beside the obvious example of Marathon, you might want to look at the British/Nato G10 spec watches. These are made by CWC, MWC, and Pulsar. CWC's are said to be much the best and Pulsars the worst. There are standard and trititm vial versions available. UK ebay might be a good place to look. They look like


There is the 'Mil' Military watch too in the not too expensive range


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 10, 2007)

I like the Seiko SNXA23K:


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

Traser p6502 for me.....:-!


----------



## ModestGP (Jul 15, 2008)

tflhund said:


> Perhaps this under $500 might suit you. Found this one for $350 on close-out...


Does the numbers have lume?
If it had I would be very interested...


----------



## MilSpecIA (Jan 20, 2009)

http://www.moaa.org/membership/pubs/pubs_todaysofficer/index.htm

most featured were under $300 or there about. Only one over was Marathon's. But a lot of folks (myself included) like them a lot. Your call.


----------



## mokermania (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi,

Mayb u can take a look at this Seiko New Model Military Auto Watch


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

This is one cool watch ... does anyone have the model no. ?


----------



## donshuriken (Feb 16, 2009)

Okay, Ive been looking at several military watches. Can anyone tell me what so special about them? Why wouldnt the army use a G-Shock for instance?
And man theyre really expensive.:think:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

.


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Mike. said:


> snzg15k1 ;-)


Thanks :-!


----------



## mokermania (Jan 19, 2009)

Crusader said:


> This is one cool watch ... does anyone have the model no. ?


Hi Crusader,

u can read more abt this watch here:*
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=225644

*hope these help*

*


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

great watch...;-)


----------



## mokermania (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks Ecalzo


----------



## Dragon Time (May 27, 2008)

You may consider these.


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

That Timex is a nice piece, except for the FOAS* marks

*FOAS = fraction-of-a-second


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

yes great timex..:-!
what model it is? please...
thanks


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

Dragon Time said:


> You may consider these.


this one should work too....

timex Trail composite case.....


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

For the retro look~Can't beat a Seiko field or pilot watch, cheers! ;-)


----------



## spmi777 (May 7, 2012)

cool what your wrist size ???


----------



## Mark50 (Mar 12, 2012)

Have a look at the Kronus range on ebay...they start from around £60 ($90)


----------

